# Holiday Precautions



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The holidays are upon us and during these busy days we must be sure to keep our pets out of danger. 
Pets that are not used to being around a lot of people and noise can become very stressed when suddenly there is a house full of unfamiliar people and noise, if necessary move your pet to a room where there is less activity. During the holidays there can be munchies left around the house, candy, cookies, nuts, popcorn etc. that may in the reach of a unsupervised beak, what is yummy to us may be toxic to a bird or other animal so don't leave anything out within the reach of a pet. Holiday decorations must be kept at a distance from pets, many if ingested, will cause harm. Scented candles, air fresheners, aerosol sprays, smoke and the like have no place in the atmosphere of a bird and the fumes from overheated non stick cookware that contain PTFE such as Teflon, can kill a bird, there is no odor to the fumes from non stick cookware so if you think you don't smell anything so it must be ok, that is a wrong assumption. No bird should be anywhere near the cooking area where they could fall into a pot of something cooking. Various plants can also be toxic, so do not allow any pet to chew on your holiday greenery. Let's make sure our pets are kept safe during the holidays.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for posting this very important information.

I'd like to add that any animal - budgies included should not be given as a gift unless the giver knows specifically that the person to whom the animal is going has expressed explicit desire for such animal.

Too many animals are given as gifts during the holiday season only to end up being abandoned to shelters because they are unwanted. 

Anyone with a pet of any kind needs to ensure the animal is not unduly stressed by visitors (especially children), loud noises or subjected to food or environments substances that may be toxic to the animal.

Make sure your budgies and other pets are SAFE, healthy, happy and well-cared for during the holidays and every day!

Best wishes*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

*Holiday Travel*

If you, like me, travel during the holidays with your bird(s), plan ahead for the environment where they will be staying. If you live in a cold place, you will need to be sure you keep your bird warm during the journey, including during any stops you make on the way. You may want to bring a space heater with you if you are concerned about the temperature of your bird. Some houses are kept much colder than others and a lower level or basement can be significantly colder than the rest of the house.

I took Peridot with me over Thanksgiving. The first morning when I uncovered him, he was shivering. His cage was near a window in a room in the lower level. I knew it would only get colder when the oven was on all morning and everyone was upstairs. I borrowed a space heater to be sure he stayed warm enough during his visit. At Christmas, I will plan to bring a space heater with me since he may once again be staying in a cold part of the house.

Keep those birds warm and safe!


----------



## spanglegrrl (Jun 17, 2008)

Just be careful that the heater does not use teflon or similar as the fumes will kill the birds!:scare:


----------

